# Taking my Bettas to The Betta Doctor!



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

YOU, are the Doctor. I show you pics of my Bettas and you say if their sick, healthy, and their treatment.

Form:

Health:
Looks:
Treatment:

Thanks...doc. Now lets see the patients!

Order they will be shown: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red


















Thanks so much, doctor ;-). Please tell me if you need a better picture or something. And again...thanks! :-D


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

TheBlueB:

You bettas all look healthy and happy. BUt the container in pic 3 (shark?) looks way small --or is it just the picture?

GB


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Its bigger. Not by much, though. He's not really "my fish". He's my moms so she's gonna get him a new one.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can't quite tell but is Tom missing a bit on the end of his tail? Nothing to worry about, just possibly a tailbiter in the making. Keep the water clean and his tail will grow back (if he is, indeed, missing part of it; if not, totally disregard everything I said ;-) ).

Does Sarah spend a lot of time on the bottom or was that just when the pic was taken? 

Shark could use a day of fasting; he's looking just a bit chubby. Maybe cut down on his food a bit, also.

And why is the last betta named Red, he's so vibrantly blue! :lol:


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

No Sarah mostly stays on the top or middle, that was just for the picture.

Fasting...okay!

Because its funny...lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, good, glad Sarah stays at the top. She looks a little eggy but that is perfectly normal for females.

Haha, well Red is a very handsome fellow. Handsome and perfectly healthy.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you! And I think for Tom, its just a bad pic. Is it okay if on Saturday or Sunday I send you a better picture? Because my moms camera was on its last leg and I was like "Come on mom! we have to take this pic!" So we were really rushed.


EDIT: Yes, Sarah is eggy because I'm breeding her ;-)


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Tom, Betta Fish (Male)
Health: Code Yellow
Looks: Possible Mild Fin Rot/Tailbiting on back fin.
Treatment: Clean and/or FILTERED water.
Commentary: N/A

Sarah, Betta Fish (Female)
Health: Code Green
Looks: Pregnant
Treatment: Continue with projected breeding operation(s).
Commentary: Would aprecciate a pic of her not on the gravel.

Shark, Betta Fish (Female)
Health: Code Yellow
Looks: Front part of anal fin might be SLIGHTLY detiriorated. 
I could be mistaken.
Treatment: Clean and/or FILTERED water
Commentary: Is Shark in an empty VASE?

Red, Betta Fish (Male)
Health: Code Green
Looks: Beautiful (Healthy)
Treatment: N/A
Commentary: Wonderful HM Betta.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

BettaRepublic said:


> Tom, Betta Fish (Male)
> Health: Code Yellow
> Looks: Possible Mild Fin Rot/Tailbiting on back fin.
> Treatment: Clean and/or FILTERED water.
> ...


Tom is in filtered water...he doesn't have fin rot...

Yes, why yes Shark is in an empty vase.

Thanks about Red! Trying to keep him healthy. For, I will be breeding him!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Thank you! And I think for Tom, its just a bad pic. Is it okay if on Saturday or Sunday I send you a better picture? Because my moms camera was on its last leg and I was like "Come on mom! we have to take this pic!" So we were really rushed.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yes, Sarah is eggy because I'm breeding her ;-)


Yes, by all means if you'd like to send a pic that would be fine. And good luck with the breeding project. I'm sure the fry will be very beautiful.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------

